# San Diego Earthquake



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Anyone else get an Easter surprise with the earthquake?


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Not here...but, I actually took the time to watch 2012 last night and the very next morning, Mexi- Cali has a quake...wierd. And I am suppose to be in Anaheim this June???


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I saw on the news that there was a 7.2 quake in Baja. Hope you didn't have any damage.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Holy crap Steve ! I've lived in San Diego all my life and never felt one that strong ! I could actually see my house moving back and forth 
Scared the $#it out of me  Luckily no damage or injury's here. Are you OK ? Any damage at your place ?


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

We had the neighbors over, all looked at each other to make sure it was what we thought it was, then grabbed the kids and walked to a clear area in the back yard. It surprised us how long the duration was. It was a smooth rock back and forth in Pacific Beach.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

We felt it all the way here in Phoenix. It felt like a rocking motion. Very weird.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

bobzilla said:


> Holy crap Steve ! I've lived in San Diego all my life and never felt one that strong ! I could actually see my house moving back and forth
> Scared the $#it out of me  Luckily no damage or injury's here. Are you OK ? Any damage at your place ?


No damage here but it was a long 12 seconds!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

30 seconds over here ! Plus the after shocks.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I had heard it was 12 seconds. That's why it felt so long! I feel better now.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I know some folks in Sierra Vista AZ who felt it. They were in the swimming pool floating around and suddenly realized there was a small tide happening in the pool!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

ride the wave! 

Glad everyone is okay!


----------

